# First post, not retiring from this $



## Mud Masters (Mar 1, 2013)

Making one forth of someone's garage look great while the rest could cave in at any moment


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mud Masters said:


> View attachment 6935
> 
> Making one forth of someone's garage look great while the rest could cave in at any moment


Ah, just throw some more screws in it and hot mud the whole ceiling to level it out:laughing:

Seriously...I was working with a guy and we ran across a lid which, while not sagging quite as bad as this one was still pretty bad, and that was his fix. I refused to do it and he and I have not worked together since (he won't call me anymore). Good riddance. 

1/2" rock on 2' centers?..........maybe even 3/8" in your case?.


----------



## Mud Masters (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes 1/2" wife's coworker selling house

Gonna spray popcorn and leave a business card incase new homeowner wants popcorn removed from rest of house


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mud Masters said:


> Yes 1/2" wife's coworker selling house
> 
> Gonna spray popcorn and leave a business card incase new homeowner wants popcorn removed from rest of house


You mean in case new homeowner wants all the ceilings removed from their house.....right?:yes::jester:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Did patch work on an under groung parking lot that looked like that they didn't attach the grid to any concrete hangers. had to pull down the worst stuff drill holes, put in anchor, and retie the grid to the concrete above you could literally shake the whole lid from any where u pushed on it:jester:

the sprinkler system was held up buy that same lid hate to think what would happen if it filled with water for a fire.:whistling2:


----------

